# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Calligraphy Set

## squidward

I have a really nice Calligraphy set. I'm a bit skeptic on some of the item's uses. Could anyone explain it to me? 
It came w/ 4 brushes, red ink, ink stone, ink stick, a gold spoon thingie, and a stamper (which I'm too poor to get it carved), and it's in a green satin fan box. 
THANKS

----------


## Pravit

You could try doing calligraphy with it   ::

----------


## squidward

Obviously, I don't know how to use the ink stone/stick. I tried it and my ink was very watery

----------


## Nonna

> I have a really nice Calligraphy set. I'm a bit skeptic on some of the item's uses. Could anyone explain it to me? 
> It came w/ 4 brushes, red ink, ink stone, ink stick, a gold spoon thingie, and a stamper (which I'm too poor to get it carved), and it's in a green satin fan box. 
> THANKS

   О каллиграфии: лучшая бумага для практических занятий простая газета, которая похожа на рисовую бумагу хорошо впитывающую тушь. 
 Тушь: продается готовая, или наливают воды в тушечницу и долго растирают бруском твердой туши, до тех пор пока тушь не станет густой. т.е., при написании кистью тушь не даст разводов от основной линии.
 позже допишу...

----------

your name in ancient(?!) chinese characters is carved onto what you called the stamper, and the red ink is simply the inkpad for the "stamper". Its used to "sign" your name. 
The brushes are (duh!) for writing/painting, and the "ink stone" is the place to dip your brushes so that the black ink gets on the brush so you can write with it. To use it, add some water to the stone, but not too much! Then use the "ink stick" and do a circular grinding motion on the black ink. This mixes the water with the black powder on the stone, to give that black ink. If too much water is added, the ink will be too dilute. Its important to grind and mix it well so the stuff appears solid black. 
I think the "golden spoon thingy" is used to "scoop" water into or out of the ink stone...not quite sure how that one works though =P 
The black ink pad with the stick, the brush, the red ink and the "stamper". These four items are known as 文房四宝， which literally means "four treasures of the study room". Its sorta like a basic stationery set of the old days...

----------

